# Ransomware: Nach dem BKA-Trojaner der GEMA-Trojaner



## computerbetrug.de (3 November 2011)

Es tut sich was an der Malware-Front:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/11/nach-dem-bka-trojaner-der-gema-trojaner-4578


----------



## sannes (14 November 2011)

Hi, mein PC war auch mit diesem Bka.trojaner befallen, ich bin nach dieser Anleitung  gegangen und habe es geschafft!


Grüße
San


----------

